# Razer Mamba 2012 Elite sinnvoll?



## Sasori (22. Dezember 2011)

Also, mir ist der preis ziemlich egal (ob 120 oder 150 egal) wollte nur fragen ob

Razer MAMBA 2012 Elite schnurlos Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

diese Maus einen Sinn hat gekauft zu werden, oder einfach nur schrott ist. Mir gefällt das Design wirklich sehr sehr gut, konnte bei nem Kumpel der die Maus hat, auch Prima mit umgehen und Sie liegt gut in der Hand. Also, die Frage:

Wen Preis egal, gibt es eine bessere Maus die von Razor ist und mit Kabel sein kann?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (22. Dezember 2011)

Würde eher zur DeathAdder greifen, da soll der Sensor besser sein. Sonst ist sie halt mit Kabel, aber die Form müsste gleich sein.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Warum muss sie von Razer sein?


----------



## Sasori (22. Dezember 2011)

weil ich razer Fanatiker bin


----------



## s|n|s (22. Dezember 2011)

Sasori schrieb:


> Also, mir ist der preis ziemlich egal (ob 120 oder 150 egal) wollte nur fragen ob
> 
> Razer MAMBA 2012 Elite schnurlos Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...



Vorsicht mit solchen Fragen hier, du könntest eine Antwort kriegen:

Nein ist nicht sinnvoll.
Besser und günstiger Deathadder respawn oder Zowie EC1.


----------



## Skeksis (22. Dezember 2011)

Bei Mäusen ist teurer nicht unbedingt besser. Sogar selten. Die wirklich guten Mäuse hat sinis ja schon aufgezählt.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (22. Dezember 2011)

Deathadder ist auch super  
ich hab die zb


----------



## s|n|s (22. Dezember 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Bei Mäusen ist teurer nicht unbedingt besser. Sogar selten. Die wirklich guten Mäuse hat sinis ja schon aufgezählt.


 
mehr teuer ungleich mehr besser? und ich dachte immer viel hilft viel. jetzt bin ich völlig desillusioniert.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Dezember 2011)

Die einzige gute Maus die "mit Kabel sein kann" ist die Logitech G700.
Der Rest muss nämlich mit.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Dezember 2011)

Die "neue" Mamba lohnt sich absolut nicht. Andere LED`s, mehr DPI, 2. Sensor aber immer noch die gleichen Bugs. Wenn es unbedingt die Mamba sein soll dann reicht die alte Version. Wenn es Razer sein soll und was besseres, dann ganz klar die DeathAdder.


----------



## BigT72 (24. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir heute die cyborg r.a.t. 9 gekauft und bin echt begeistert.

91€ bei MM


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (24. Dezember 2011)

Wie ein Foltergerät


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Wie ein Foltergerät


 

Eher wie ein Toaster auf Amoklauf.  In einem anderen Forum hat einer seine Rat 7 wieder zurückgeschickt. Einmal wegen dem "tollen" Sensor und weil er das Ding trotz aller Einstellmöglichkeiten nicht angenehm beim zocken halten konnte.


----------



## BigT72 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde sie gut, nur muss ich mich noch an die 5600dpi gewöhnen war aber damals bei meiner Logitech g7 nicht anders.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (26. Dezember 2011)

Zum anfassen fand ich sie garnicht so schlimm. 

Aber die würde gut in einen Horrorfilm passen in dem sie die Hände der Benutzer schreddert


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Zum anfassen fand ich sie garnicht so schlimm.
> 
> Aber die würde gut in einen Horrorfilm passen in dem sie die Hände der Benutzer schreddert


 

Stimmt.  Die Maus die man auch gleich als Häcksler nehmen kann. Aber den Sensor kenn ich schon aus Lachesis, Mamba, Imperator und Co. Eine Maus mit dem Ding kommt mir nie wieder aufs Pad. Einmal der Z-Axis Bug, dann braucht der gerne mal eine Sekunde nach dem aufsetzen bis er wieder trackt und dann das lustige bei schnellen Bewegungen. Auf einmal guckt man zur Decke aber nicht mehr zum Gegner.


----------



## Daniel_123 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir die Mamba 2012 gekauft und ehrlich gesagt hat sie etwas Anfangsärger beschert (für den Preis) 
(nach mehreren Stunden Kabelbetrieb war der Akku kein bisschen geladen [firmware 1.06] hab jetzt 1.07, vieleicht ändert das was )

Was mich aber interessiert: leuchte bei der Mamba der Laser gar nicht oder ist meiner defekt ???
(bei meiner alte Logitech MX 1000 war nach einer Rotwein Attacke auch das Licht aus, ging aber noch ein Jahr)


----------



## flederfish (14. Juli 2012)

bei meiner von raptor gaming sieht man den laser auch nicht das ist normal.

Die kann ich übrigens empfehlen meine hab ich schon 5 jahre lang und die funktioniert noch super!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juli 2012)

Daniel_123 schrieb:


> Was mich aber interessiert: leuchte bei der Mamba der Laser gar nicht oder ist meiner defekt ???


 
Der Phillips-Twin-Eye (in der Mamba verbaut) ist nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Daniel_123 (15. Juli 2012)

Danke euch für die Antworten, flederfish und Hanswurst

Und wie sieht´s mit dem Laden per USB aus, ist/war das ein Firmware Problem?

Probleme mit nervös-ruckeligen Cursor kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ist in meinen Augen eine Einstellungssache.
Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist daß man für ca 110 coins (das 10 fache einer Billigmaus) eigentlich ein Sorglospaket erwarten dürfte!


----------

